# Die 2012er SOLID Modelle



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

*Hier mal ein Überblick über die neuen Modelle*


----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

Solid Harlem Elite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

http://www.solidbikes.de/de/bikes_blade_Enduro_2012.html


----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

Solid Pine Elite


----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

Solid Blade AM Elite


----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

Solid Mission 7 Comp


----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

Solid Mission 7 BPS


----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

Solid Blade Elektro


----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

Solid Acer Elite


----------



## Gaub´i (2. November 2011)

Solid Mission 9 EVO


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. November 2011)

Bis auf den ersten Post seh ich nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antonov96 (3. November 2011)

Geht mir genauso.Aber das was ich bisher sehe sieht ziemlich geil aus.


----------



## Gaub´i (4. November 2011)

ja is komisch ich hatte alle bikes hochgeladen und da waren alle bilder zu sehen dann am nächsten tag waren alle bis auf das erste weg komisch....


----------



## saturno (4. November 2011)

Gaub´i schrieb:


> ja is komisch ich hatte alle bikes hochgeladen und da waren alle bilder zu sehen dann am nächsten tag waren alle bis auf das erste weg komisch....



das nennt sich zensur


----------

